# Motor-Katamaran Caspar in Barhöft Meckpom



## sundangler (24. September 2008)

Moin

Nun ist das Maß voll. Mein Lieblingskutter mit Fanggarantie hat sein Katamaran in Betrieb genommen und verlangt für reine Angelzeit ca 4,5h sage und schreibe 60,-€. Unglaublich aber war, er ist dennoch fast komplett für das Jahr 2009 ausgebucht. Mich hat er leider als Kunden verloren. Es war die Rede von 50,-€ wenn das Schiff in Betrieb genommen wird und das ist schon happig.

http://www.sprenger-barhoeft.de/html/angelfahrten.html

P.S. Mußte einfach mal die Luft ablassen.


----------



## Dorsch 48 (24. September 2008)

*AW: Motor-Katamaran Caspar in Barhöft Meckpom*

Hallo Sundangler,es geht mich echt nichts an,aber rauch vieleicht erst mal Eine.
Für sein "LIebling"tut man doch alles.Ich kenne die CASPAR auch und hab auch
die Preisänderung wahrgenommen.Hab aber auch wahrgenommen,daß mit dem neuen
Schiff in Bahrhöft auch eine extrem höhere Qualität bei der Angelei eingezogen ist.
-halbe Anfahrzeit zum Fisch
-Platz ohne Ende für jeden Angler
-höhere Seitenstabilität des Schiffes,was sogar bei strammer Welle das Angeln möglich   macht 
Ohne noch auf die Belastungen des Bootseigners wie Dieselpreise usw.einzugehen,weil das ja auch nicht unser Problem ist,möchte ich doch deutlich zum Ausdruck bringen:
Ich zahle lieber für einen erfolgreichen Angeltag die 60.-als weniger Geld für eine Dampferfahrt mit unmotivierten,schlecht gelaunten Personal,ohne etwas zu fangen.


----------



## sundangler (24. September 2008)

*AW: Motor-Katamaran Caspar in Barhöft Meckpom*

Ja ist ja auch okay kannst du auch gerne machen. Aber für mich hört der Spaß irgendwann auf. 60,- € ist viel Geld. Nimm mal als Vergleich irgendein anderen Kutter an der deutschen Ostseeküste. Und dann auch noch für 4,5h nur. Wie gesagt ist es ja okay wenn du meinst das es für dich in Ordnung geht. Aber ich leider nicht mehr.


----------



## HD4ever (24. September 2008)

*AW: Motor-Katamaran Caspar in Barhöft Meckpom*

wahrlich nicht billig .... wenn er aber doch tatsächlich schon für 2009 komplett ausgebucht sein sollte, wird das schon seine Gründe haben #c


----------



## sundangler (24. September 2008)

*AW: Motor-Katamaran Caspar in Barhöft Meckpom*

Ja weil er fängt wie eine Wildsau


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Motor-Katamaran Caspar in Barhöft Meckpom*



sundangler schrieb:


> Ja weil er fängt wie eine Wildsau



auch das iss kein grund so einen stapel geld zu verlangen .da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht sundangler
greez
andy


----------



## Dxlfxn (25. September 2008)

*AW: Motor-Katamaran Caspar in Barhöft Meckpom*

Oh Gott, 
sieht die Kiste sch....  aus - wie ne Arbeitsplattform mit Turboantrieb


----------



## stefanwitteborg (25. September 2008)

*AW: Motor-Katamaran Caspar in Barhöft Meckpom*

...finde den Preis o.k.!...
...was kostet denn ne Fahrt in HH oder sonst wo...
...in Holland kostet ne Wracktour a 10 Stunden auch 80,- Euro...
...wer fische fangen will muss halt bezahlen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Motor-Katamaran Caspar in Barhöft Meckpom*

Man muss hier in meinen Augen in der Diskussion zwischen zwei unterschiedlichen Sichtweisen auch unterscheiden:

Dem TE ist das Angebot subjektiv zu teuer, er ist nicht bereit für die angebotene Leistung das verlangte Geld zu bezahlen.

Ist so, ist so in Ordnung, darf, kann und soll ja jeder selber entscheiden.

Objektiv scheint es aber so auszusehen (wenn das mit der Ausbuchung stimmt), dass dieses Angebot in der Breite viele Leute findet, welche dieses für angemessen und/oder preiswert (nicht billig!) halten.



Von dieser Diskussion ab, braucht sich keiner die Hoffung machen, dass Hochseeangeln (ob vom Kutter oder vom Boot) billiger werden wird - Boote wie Kutter brauichen Treibstoff, und die Zeiten des billigen Diesels/Sprit sind schlicht vorbei...


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Motor-Katamaran Caspar in Barhöft Meckpom*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Oh Gott,
> sieht die Kiste sch....  aus - wie ne Arbeitsplattform mit Turboantrieb




Immer wieder fein, solche sinnfreien Beiträge zulesen!#6

Danke dafür!:m





Also, wenn die reine Angelzeit 4 1/2 Stunden beträgt und er wirklich gute u fängige Stellen kennt, dann ist 60Eur zwar recht viel, aber vertretbar!:q Muss man selbst abwägen!


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Motor-Katamaran Caspar in Barhöft Meckpom*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Man muss hier in meinen Augen in der Diskussion zwischen zwei unterschiedlichen Sichtweisen auch unterscheiden:
> 
> Dem TE ist das Angebot subjektiv zu teuer, er ist nicht bereit für die angebotene Leistung das verlangte Geld zu bezahlen.
> 
> ...




|good:


----------



## stefanwitteborg (25. September 2008)

*AW: Motor-Katamaran Caspar in Barhöft Meckpom*

...unsere 2 Tagestour in Dänemark hat 338 Euro gekostet...
...reine Angelzeit 20 Stunden...
...rechne das mal hoch...
...gefangen haben wir ohne Ende...
...also vertretbar und lohnenswert...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Motor-Katamaran Caspar in Barhöft Meckpom*

habe mir mal die preisliste angesehen.da bekomme ich ja wo anders noch frühstück ohne ende.aber es ist ja klar wenn man keine konkurenz hat kann man machen was man will.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Motor-Katamaran Caspar in Barhöft Meckpom*

habe r u. r gerade da also ü-auf dem schiff+hp+fahrpreis 44.-und in heiligenhafen fährt wohl einer für 28.-gruß von einem ostseeverrückten


----------



## Fxndlxng (25. September 2008)

*AW: Motor-Katamaran Caspar in Barhöft Meckpom*

Schön ist der Kahn nicht. Aber bei der Motorisierung und dem Platzangebot finde ich den Preis ok.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (25. September 2008)

*AW: Motor-Katamaran Caspar in Barhöft Meckpom*

@esox02: ...was willst du sowas denn mit den Kuttern in Heiligenhafen vergleichen...

Wer fängt denn in Heiligenhafen noch viele Fische???

Klar 28 Euro für ne Rundfahrt über die Ostsee ist billig...dann nehmen Reiseunternehmen mehr...


----------



## Palerado (25. September 2008)

*AW: Motor-Katamaran Caspar in Barhöft Meckpom*

Ich denke mal die Eigner wissen warum sie das tun.
Sie sprechen damit eine "neue" Klientel von Anglern an, nämlich die die keine Lust auf ie normalen Kuttertouren haben und die es sich leisten können und wollen für "Luxus" mehr zu bezahlen.

Wenn er wirklich für 2009 ausgebucht ist hat er den Preis ja eher noch zu niedrig angesetzt.
Er will ja nun kein Geld verschenken. Wenn ich für 60€ pro Person das Schiff voll bekomme würde ich auch nicht auf 50 runter gehen.


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. September 2008)

*AW: Motor-Katamaran Caspar in Barhöft Meckpom*



Palerado schrieb:


> Ich denke mal die Eigner wissen warum sie das tun.
> Sie sprechen damit eine "neue" Klientel von Anglern an, nämlich die die keine Lust auf ie normalen Kuttertouren haben und die es sich leisten können und wollen für "Luxus" mehr zu bezahlen.
> 
> Wenn er wirklich für 2009 ausgebucht ist hat er den Preis ja eher noch zu niedrig angesetzt.
> Er will ja nun kein Geld verschenken. Wenn ich für 60€ pro Person das Schiff voll bekomme würde ich auch nicht auf 50 runter gehen.


 
|good: ..ich versteh das ganze gerede garnicht, habt ihr gesehen mit wievielen der raus fährt...8-11 Personen, da hat er einen Umsatz von max €660, Abzüglich der Fixen Kosten kann da am Ende nicht mehr so viel über sein, wohin die "Preisstabilität" bei den "normalen" Kuttern führt ist doch durchs Kuttersterben, fast allen, bekannt.

Und im Endeffekt ist es, wie bereits erwähnt wurde, günstiger wenige,dafür teurere,gute Fahrten zu haben, statt dauerhaft für billiges Geld auf Butterfahrt zu sein.

Gruß Chris


----------



## Dorschbremse (25. September 2008)

*AW: Motor-Katamaran Caspar in Barhöft Meckpom*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Und im Endeffekt ist es, wie bereits erwähnt wurde, günstiger wenige,dafür teurere,gute Fahrten zu haben, statt dauerhaft für billiges Geld auf Butterfahrt zu sein.
> 
> Gruß Chris


 


Stimmt!

Denn wenn ich schon an die z.T. weiten Anfahrtswege (und deren Kosten)
denke, geb ich lieber ´n bißken mehr fürn Kutter aus und komm dafür nicht als Schneider heim.


----------



## sundangler (25. September 2008)

*AW: Motor-Katamaran Caspar in Barhöft Meckpom*

Wie gesagt muss das jeder für sich ausmachen. Ich miete mir lieber mit 3 Freunden ein 40 PS Boot inklusive Sprit den ganzen Tag für 80,-@, aber bin in 5min auf der Ostsee. Gut die Boote liegen auch direkt an der Ostsee aber somit habe ich den ganzen Tag.
Somit zahlt jeder mit Trinkgeld nen 30ziger.


----------



## Dorsch 48 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Motor-Katamaran Caspar in Barhöft Meckpom*

@Sundangeler,bist Du Nichtraucher?
Du solltest Dich beruhigen!Du hast doch die Meinungen verfolgt.Ich halte das "FÜR undWIDER"für ausgeglichen
und für ein gute Entscheidungsgrundlage.Dein "Nachschlag"
mit dem Mietboot ist nun richtiger Blödsinn.Ich habe selbst
ein ostseetaugliches Boot,was mich aber nicht daran hindert,mir ab und an eine Ausfahrt mit der Caspar zu gönnen.Ich schaffe es auch in 5 Min. auf die Ostsee, in
knöcheltiefes Wasser ohne Fisch.

"Man muss die Welt nicht verstehen, man muss sich nur darin zurechtfinden" Einstein

Nun rauch doch endlich mal Eine 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## sundangler (25. September 2008)

*AW: Motor-Katamaran Caspar in Barhöft Meckpom*



Dorsch 48 schrieb:


> Ich schaffe es auch in 5 Min. auf die Ostsee, in
> knöcheltiefes Wasser ohne Fisch.
> 
> Gruß Heinz



So ein Boot hatte ich auch mal...

Ne im Ernst. Ich habe mich schon längst beruhigt und sehe das jetzt ganz gelassen da ich nicht mehr mitfahre. Und nur mal so nebenbei. In 5min habe ich auch meine 20m und mehr erreicht und fange Dorsch. Die Caspar ist auch nur in 15-25 unterwegs, seltenst 30m.


----------



## Dorsch 48 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Motor-Katamaran Caspar in Barhöft Meckpom*



sundangler schrieb:


> So ein Boot hatte ich auch mal...
> 
> Ne im Ernst. Ich habe mich schon längst beruhigt und sehe das jetzt ganz gelassen da ich nicht mehr mitfahre. Und nur mal so nebenbei. In 5min habe ich auch meine 20m und mehr erreicht und fange Dorsch. Die Caspar ist auch nur in 15-25 unterwegs, seltenst 30m.


 
Mein letzter Aufschrei,für heute,ich fahre morgen Früh angeln.(mit dem eigenen Boot)
Einmal schreibst Du:"Ja weil er fängt wie eine Wildsau "
dann schreibst Du:"Die Caspar ist auch nur in 15-25 unterwegs, seltenst 30m."
Das2.Zitat enspricht nicht der Wahrheit,ergo als Argument untauglich.
Du schreibst,Du hattest auch mal so ein Boot,was für ein Boot?Wenn Du so ein wie ich hattest,ist mir völlig unklar,wie man so was abschaffen kann.

Ich wünsch Dir einen schönen Abend Heinz


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Motor-Katamaran Caspar in Barhöft Meckpom*

[FONT=Comic Sans MS,Chicago,Sans-serif,cursive][SIZE=-1]Saison: Januar bis Dezember
([/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Comic Sans MS,Chicago,Sans-serif,cursive][SIZE=-2]In der Wintersaison kann es zu Einschränkungen wegen Eisbildung, sowie in der gesamten Saison wegen starken Wind kommen)
[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Comic Sans MS,Chicago,Sans-serif,cursive][SIZE=-1]Dauer einer Angeltour:
Abfahrt ab Hafen Barhöft: 07:30 Uhr
Ankunft am Angelplatz: ca: 09:00 - 09:30 Uhr
Rückfahrt: 14:00 Uhr
Ankunft im Hafen: ca. 16:00 Uhr
Die Angeltour kann auch, gegen Aufpreis, verlängert werden

wo steht hier eigendlich das er 100% fisch fängt ?
genau diese bedingungen bekomme ich auch bei guten kuttern zur hälfte des preises. nagut etwas mehr als die hälfte.
ich finde den preis wie schon erwähnt auch etwas ausverschämt, und bezweifel das sich die ausbuchungen über die nächsten jahre halten.  lasst mal die ersten mit niederlagen nach hause kommen,und das wird nicht ausbleiben. dann reden viele ganz anders! 
und nochwas hab hier irgendwo gelesen das die spritpreise doch immer teurer werden und der arme kutter nur mit 10-11 leuten fahren kann .ohhhh wie schade. warum kauft man sich so ein sinnloses boot???
hat da irgendjemand ne antwort drauf ? ich nich ! 
achso ich könnte mir den preis auch leisten ! aber warum??? der fängt auch nur so gut wie der angler angeln kann!
greez
andy
[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## sundangler (25. September 2008)

*AW: Motor-Katamaran Caspar in Barhöft Meckpom*



Dorsch 48 schrieb:


> Mein letzter Aufschrei,für heute,ich fahre morgen Früh angeln.(mit dem eigenen Boot)
> Einmal schreibst Du:"Ja weil er fängt wie eine Wildsau "
> dann schreibst Du:"Die Caspar ist auch nur in 15-25 unterwegs, seltenst 30m."
> Das2.Zitat enspricht nicht der Wahrheit,ergo als Argument untauglich.
> ...



Wenn du oft mit ihm mitfährst dann weißt du das ich Recht habe. Und was hat es damit zutun ob ich einmal schreibe "Ja weil er fängt wie eine Wildsau" und einmal "Die Caspar ist auch nur in 15-25 unterwegs, seltenst 30m." Ich würde mir mal gerne von dir zeigen lassen wo er fängt. Dann können wir beide mal vergleichen. Ich will mich ehrlich nicht mit dir streiten und bin immer für Kritik offen. Gerne auch per PN wenn es dir lieber ist. 

P.S. Du kommst aus Buckow und willst mir erzählen was wir hier für Tiefen haben?

LG Marco #h


----------



## sundangler (25. September 2008)

*AW: Motor-Katamaran Caspar in Barhöft Meckpom*

Aber bevor es heißt ich rede die Unwahrheit. Im Bild zusehen wo er meißtens hin fährt. Das heißt aber nicht das er auch mal woanders hinfährt 

http://img208.*ih.us/img208/2246/unbenannttk8.th.jpghttp://img208.*ih.us/images/thpix.gif


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Motor-Katamaran Caspar in Barhöft Meckpom*



sundangler schrieb:


> Aber bevor es heißt ich rede die Unwahrheit. Im Bild zusehen wo er meißtens hin fährt. Das heißt aber nicht das er auch mal woanders hinfährt
> 
> http://img208.*ih.us/img208/2246/unbenannttk8.th.jpghttp://img208.*ih.us/images/thpix.gif



nimm blos die karte raus nich das du noch irgendwelchen ärger rechte dritter bekommst


----------



## sundangler (25. September 2008)

*AW: Motor-Katamaran Caspar in Barhöft Meckpom*

Ne warum das ist die Karte von http://www.emissionshaus.com/
Ist doch öffentlich. Wenn ich da falsch liege dann bitte von einem Mod entfernen. Vielen Dank im vorraus.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Motor-Katamaran Caspar in Barhöft Meckpom*



sundangler schrieb:


> Ne warum das ist die Karte von http://www.emissionshaus.com/
> Ist doch öffentlich. Wenn ich da falsch liege dann bitte von einem Mod entfernen. Vielen Dank im vorraus.



meinte das eingezeichnete :m


----------



## sundangler (25. September 2008)

*AW: Motor-Katamaran Caspar in Barhöft Meckpom*

:vik::vik:


----------



## Dorsch 48 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Motor-Katamaran Caspar in Barhöft Meckpom*

Geh mal mit dem Kartenausschnitt ein paar Meilen nach NO,
dann sieht der Beweis gleich wieder anders aus.Nu is aber gut,oder?Werd Morgen noch mal reinschauen.

 Tschüs Heinz


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Motor-Katamaran Caspar in Barhöft Meckpom*



Dorsch 48 schrieb:


> Geh mal mit dem Kartenausschnitt ein paar Meilen nach NO,
> dann sieht der Beweis gleich wieder anders aus.Nu is aber gut,oder?Werd Morgen noch mal reinschauen.
> 
> Tschüs Heinz


tschü heinz #h


----------



## sundangler (25. September 2008)

*AW: Motor-Katamaran Caspar in Barhöft Meckpom*

Und? Wollen wir uns wegen ein 1-3 metern streiten? 
Nu ist Schluss. Ich hab mine Ruhe und hör uff. Jute Nacht. Morgen gehts wieder Richtung Heimat. |wavey:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Motor-Katamaran Caspar in Barhöft Meckpom*

hau rein marco man (n) hört sich |supergri#h
greez
andy


----------



## sundangler (25. September 2008)

*AW: Motor-Katamaran Caspar in Barhöft Meckpom*

#h Gn8


----------



## Bruno (23. September 2009)

*AW: Motor-Katamaran Caspar in Barhöft Meckpom*



sundangler schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Nun ist das Maß voll. Mein Lieblingskutter mit Fanggarantie hat sein Katamaran in Betrieb genommen und verlangt für reine Angelzeit ca 4,5h sage und schreibe 60,-€. Unglaublich aber war #h, er ist dennoch fast komplett für das Jahr 2009 ausgebucht. Mich hat er leider als Kunden verloren. Es war die Rede von 50,-€ wenn das Schiff in Betrieb genommen wird und das ist schon happig.
> 
> ...





sundangler schrieb:


> Unglaublich aber war (siehe bitte wie folgt: #h).
> 
> P.S. Mußte einfach mal die Luft ablassen.



"Happig hin oder her, meinst Du das tatsächlich ernst? #c

Zum anderen ; 'wahr" oder 'war nicht...?'  #h (siehe oben) - Deutsche Sprache - schwere Sprache :q?
Ggf. über den Moderator rechtschreiblich eine Verbesserung vornehmen lassen; dieses Recht hast Du hier im Board.

Luft ablassen wozu?#c

Willst Du es nicht verstehen, dass der Preis akzeptabel und mit Fanggarantie ist |kopfkrat. Die beiden Motoren des CASPAR's verbrauchen im Schnitt 60-70 Liter Diesel/Stunde bei zügiger Fahrt. Rechne hoch, wenn man ca. 8 Stunden mit Umsetzen an verschiedene Stellen unterwegs ist.
Zwar nicht mit ständigem Motorlaufen ist man gute 3,5 Stunden auf Fahrt.
-Der Tagesverbrauch liegt bei ca. 270-320 Liter Dieselbrennstoff.
-Das Boot ist zu warten
-Der Anschaffungspreis ist gegen zu rechnen
-Die 8h Arbeitszeit des Kapitäns sind entsprechend zu kalkulieren,
-Versicherung etc. |uhoh:. 
Wenn dann max. 11-12 Leute mitfahren ergibt sich sicherlich eine Summe die nicht unbeträglich ist; für Pfennigfuchser #d wohl aber eher nicht geeignet.
Mein Opa sagte und das bereue ich bis heute nicht: "Kaufe Dir was anständiges! und Du wirst es niemals bereuen! :k

Jan Sprenger steuert die besten Stellen mit Fanggarantie an. Das bekommst Du woanders nicht und bist trotzdem mit einem stolzen Preis dabei #6 und gehtst u.U. 'als Schneider' von Bord.

Mir hat es auf jeden Fall sehr viel Spass bereitet und ich kann dies nur empfehlen.
Falls Du ein Problem hast oder mit dem Kopp durch die #q möchtest, ist das so sicherlich nicht die faire Art und Weise.


Überlegen und rechnen; rumheulen bringt gar nichts :c.

Petri und schönen Tag/Abend/Nacht


'Bremsen funktioniert manchmal mehr als zuviel Gas geben'.

Mein Motto & Spruch gilt mal wieder


----------



## sundangler (23. September 2009)

*AW: Motor-Katamaran Caspar in Barhöft Meckpom*

1. Kann ich so viel rumheulen wie ich es für richtig halte!
2. Fanggarantie gibt es auch nicht mehr, denn auch er kam in letzter Zeit als Schneider oft wieder rein.
3. Hat jeder das Recht seine Meinung zu bilden und sie offen zu äußern. Ob sie dir nun gefällt oder nicht ist mir völlig schnuppe.
4. Wenn du mit Jan zufrieden bist freue ich mich für dich und wenn du seinen Preis weiterhin bezahlst umso mehr.

Für mich ist dieses Thema jetzt endgültig abgeschlossen.


Lieben Gruß
Sundangler


----------



## co.dwave (29. September 2009)

*AW: Motor-Katamaran Caspar in Barhöft Meckpom*

hallo,

unabhängig davon ob der preis für den einen oder anderen gerechtfertigt ist oder nicht ging der trend für eine längere zeit immer nur in richtung höhere preise. umso überraschter war ich als ich vor kurzem von warnemünde aus mit meinem stammkutter rausgefahren bin und mit einer preissenkung von 40€ auf 35€ konfrontiert wurde mit der der inzwischen wieder gefallene dieselpreis an die kundschaft weitergegeben wurde.

es geht also auch anders...

grüße aus berlin
andré


----------



## Squirrelina (29. September 2009)

*AW: Motor-Katamaran Caspar in Barhöft Meckpom*



Bruno schrieb:


> "Happig hin oder her, meinst Du das tatsächlich ernst? #c
> 
> Zum anderen ; 'wahr" oder 'war nicht...?' #h (siehe oben) - Deutsche Sprache - schwere Sprache :q?
> Ggf. über den Moderator rechtschreiblich eine Verbesserung vornehmen lassen; dieses Recht hast Du hier im Board.
> ...


 

muss man mit einem boot fahren was soviel sprit weg ballert???
eine fanggarantie gibt es nicht!!!!
viele bezahlen nicht nur die 60eus sondern haben noch lange anfahrtswege!!!!!

und mal ehrlich es geht ums angeln und nicht ums unbedingt fische fangen und soviel wie möglich und das so schnell wie möglich.....


und auch ich habe schon von schneidertagen gehört auf seinem boot!!!!-wie ist das denn gibts geld zurück weil die fanggarantie habe ich doch bezahlt oder nicht????

und wie ist das wenn ich noch mehr bezahle bekomme ich denn auch noch mehr fisch......

also tut mir leid hochseeangeln gut und schön aber eben auch beschaulich mit einem kutter und gut und nicht mit rasenden fangmaschinen auf denen nur fleischgeile leute mit zuviel kleingeld sitzen!!!!!!!:v


----------



## noworkteam (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Motor-Katamaran Caspar in Barhöft Meckpom*



Squirrelina schrieb:


> muss man mit einem boot fahren was soviel sprit weg ballert???


 
Stimmt, lieber dreimal mit Kutter irgendwo rumdümpeln..sollten Deiner Logik folgend die Binnenländer am besten direkt zuhause bleiben...ballern ja auch für die Nemo-Kuttertour den Sprit auf die Bahn



Squirrelina schrieb:


> eine fanggarantie gibt es nicht!!!!
> viele bezahlen nicht nur die 60eus sondern haben noch lange anfahrtswege!!!!!


Die Wahrscheinlichkeit steigt aber deutlich an...ich sprech da aus Erfahrung,..positiver....



Squirrelina schrieb:


> und mal ehrlich es geht ums angeln und nicht ums unbedingt fische fangen und soviel wie möglich und das so schnell wie möglich....


 
 ist das wirklich ernst gemeint ???



Squirrelina schrieb:


> und auch ich habe schon von schneidertagen gehört auf seinem boot!!!!-wie ist das denn gibts geld zurück weil die fanggarantie habe ich doch bezahlt oder nicht????....


 
Das ist beim Angeln wohl immer so..,das mit den Schneidertagen,..das das beim Hochseeangeln vorkommen kann, kenn ich so nicht,..,ich fahre allerdings auch nur auf die leergefischte Nordsee raus



Squirrelina schrieb:


> und wie ist das wenn ich noch mehr bezahle bekomme ich denn auch noch mehr fisch.......


 
Richtig, entweder noch weiter raus auf die See (mein Max. ist 100km Richtung offene Nordsee bei einer Tagestour) oder aber mehr Angelzeit am Hotspot..



Squirrelina schrieb:


> also tut mir leid hochseeangeln gut und schön aber eben auch beschaulich mit einem kutter und gut und nicht mit rasenden fangmaschinen auf denen nur fleischgeile leute mit zuviel kleingeld sitzen!!!!!!!:v


Ich danke für diesen intoleranten kot..-Smiley...rasende Fangmaschine, Leute mit zuviel Kleingeld, auch und fleischgeil sind die auch noch...

Mann, mann..

Biste denn überhaupt schon mal mit einem solchen Boot unterwegsgewesen oder kommen Deine Kenntnisse von Stammtischpedia...

Aber wenigsten eine feste Meinung haben...

Gruß


----------



## gerihecht (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Motor-Katamaran Caspar in Barhöft Meckpom*

also tut mir leid hochseeangeln gut und schön aber eben auch beschaulich mit einem kutter und gut und nicht mit rasenden fangmaschinen auf denen nur fleischgeile leute mit zuviel kleingeld sitzen!!!!!!!:v[/QUOTE]
 Moin aus Hamburg.
Wir Fleischgeilen Leute mit zu viel Kleingeld finden schnelle Boote gut weil wir so schneller an den Fisch kommen.
Und unter Land wo die beschaulichen Kutter angeln gibt es kaum noch Fisch also liegen die Fanggebiete für vernünftige Fänge weit draußen.
Und schnelle Boote = Fisch.  Gruß Gerhard.#6


----------



## marv3108 (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Motor-Katamaran Caspar in Barhöft Meckpom*



> Und unter Land wo die beschaulichen Kutter angeln gibt es kaum noch Fisch also liegen die Fanggebiete für vernünftige Fänge weit draußen.


So sehe ich es auch. Mit der MY Julia von Sassnitz aus 15 sm raus. Mit 12 Mann 250 Dorsche gezogen. Die anderen unter Land. Mit 50 Mann 40-50 Dorsche. 

Allerdings sehe ich das mit der Fangarantie anders. Garantie gibt es nicht und sollte es auch nicht. Sonst ist ja der reiz weg.


----------



## Bruno (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Motor-Katamaran Caspar in Barhöft Meckpom*



Squirrelina schrieb:


> also tut mir leid hochseeangeln gut und schön aber eben auch beschaulich mit einem kutter und gut und nicht mit rasenden fangmaschinen auf denen nur fleischgeile leute mit zuviel kleingeld sitzen!!!!!!!:v




Bin etwas irritiert |uhoh: oder meinst Du das ernst mit den 'Fleischgeilen Leuten'. Die sind doch eher woanders anzutreffen oder;+


----------

